
Where Are “Close Other Tabs” and “Undo Closed Tab” in the Context Menu in Chrome - jontro
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1018558
======
jontro
Not sure why removing the close other tabs was a good idea.

I use it all the time and now the quickest way is to drag the tab out and
close the previous window.

